

26 reported killed in Newtown, Conn., school shooting - zvikara
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/12/14/school-shooting-connecticut/1769367/

======
jessaustin
Articles like this which simply report the impressions of various eyewitnesses
are interesting. It was a fluid situation, evidenced by some teachers
barricading students into their room (good planning; I'm sure this is standard
policy for gunshots) while others were directed by police to run for a more
secure location. (This last seems pretty sketchy for kindergartners: would
they have any idea what or where the firehouse is, and could they be expected
to run as a group without losing stragglers with only a single teacher
supervising?)

------
eggbrain
While what happened in Newtown was tragic, other stories regarding this on
Hacker News have been killed already due to the HN Guidelines:
(<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>)

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

------
p4bl0
> Several law enforcement agencies are working to determine "exactly what
> happened", Vance said.

People sometimes go crazy and uncontrollable, nobody can do anything about
that. Some stupid laws allowing people to have firearms, that's what happened.

